#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Easy steps to create an unbreakable password!

## Bhavya

If our passwords are not strong and unique, we might open the door and invite the hackers into our accounts. Strong unbreakable passwords are fundamental to our digital life. Protect your data by using the tips given in this article.

----------

